# Favorite Woodworking Hand Tool?



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

How long have you been using it?


----------



## LastingBuild (Aug 20, 2018)

This week was my first time putting it to use for a project!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

This in one of my favorites - (actually two) - Pacific Northwest style crooked knives - Kestrel Tool blades, maple/afromosia handles (plus a leather wrapped dowel for stropping)


----------



## LastingBuild (Aug 20, 2018)

those are cool!


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

For those unfamiliar with crooked knives, they are used with an underhanded grip, thumb toward the extended handle. The blade is sharp on both edges and the variable curve works like gouges of varying profile. The blade is mounted flush with the lower surface of the haft (handle).


----------



## SMEAC (May 29, 2020)

I've got the Union 41 and 42; love them!


----------

